# how to travel wise ?



## wise_guide (Jun 17, 2006)

wish to enjoy your vacation ? do YOU how to travel wise ?
We all know that there are many commercial travel sites; the Web is flooded with information – most of it is pure junk, and it’s a miracle to find exactly what you are looking for- so how can you tell right from wrong? Here , at www.travel-wise-guide.com - you can!

this site is made by people like us (you and me) and *FOR people like us * (you and me,,remember ?)
In Travel-Wise-Guide.com the information you get was gathered by people like you. the founders of the site are not connected to any hotel-chain or other travel web site, wthey simply pick what they thought is right for themselves, and therefore probably for you. 
highly recommanded !


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

:spam1:


----------

